# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Проблема с жестким диском

## ksandrj

Стоит Windows (XP SP3) в просмотре событий (система) пишет ошибку диска: Неверный блок на устройстве \Device\Harddisk0\D. 
Выполнил: chkdsk c: /f /r
Результат: Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.                         
Cleaning up minor inconsistencies on the drive.
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x2bf9a7000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x2bf9ab000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 22795
of name \DOCUME~1\Admin\LOCALS~1\APPLIC~1\Mozilla\Firefox\  Profiles\M78KH5~1.DEF\URLCLA~1.SQL.
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
Free space verification is complete.
Adding 1 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.


После второй проверки:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.                         
Cleaning up minor inconsistencies on the drive.
Cleaning up 2 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 2 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 2 unused security descriptors.
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
Free space verification is complete.

  46725020 KB total disk space.
   9986836 KB in 44156 files.
     16264 KB in 4323 indexes.
        16 KB in bad sectors.
    126524 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
  36595380 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
  11681255 total allocation units on disk.
   9148845 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
d0 e1 00 00 6a bd 00 00 ed 16 01 00 00 00 00 00  ....j...........
82 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 a9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
68 10 9d 03 00 00 00 00 9a c9 9c 0e 00 00 00 00  h...............
b2 41 71 04 00 00 00 00 48 4a 25 ac 00 00 00 00  .Aq.....HJ%.....
1a 25 0a 38 01 00 00 00 b6 dd 31 fc 01 00 00 00  .%.8......1.....
00 eb f2 9e 00 00 00 00 a8 39 07 00 7c ac 00 00  .........9..|...
00 00 00 00 00 50 8c 61 02 00 00 00 e3 10 00 00  .....P.a........

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Что значит результат и что у меня происходит с диском? Как вернуть нормальную работоспособность?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Nikkollo

Данные SMART можете показать?
Здесь написано как их сделать:
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...4&postcount=13

----------


## ksandrj

Так не прикреплялся я его в архив добавил, если не правильно скажите переделаю

----------


## Nikkollo

Ремапов еще не было, но уже есть 4 кандидата на ремап.
Возможно причина в плохом питании.
Можете озвучить модель и производителя блока питания, а так же конфигурацию остального железа (процессор, мать, видеокарта, есть ли разгон), что бы прикинуть, хватает ли мощности и благонадежный ли блок питания?

----------


## ksandrj

*Материнская плата* Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
*Процессор* Intel Core 2 Duo 2.66G/1333MHz/4M
*Винчестер* 160 Гб Western Digital WD1600AAJS/JS SATA-II, 7200 об/мин, кэш 8 Мб
*Блок питания:* 
FSP Group  ATX-400PNR                                                                                                          
AC INPUT 220-240V 6.3A 50HZ
DC OUTPUT 400W
+3.3V-20.0A(ORG)+5V-16.0A(RED)+12V1-14.0A(YEL)
+12V2-13.0A(YEL/BLACK)+5Vsb-2.5A(PURP)-12V-0.8A(BLUE)
(+3.3V&+5V=130W MAX)(+12V1&+12V2=324W MAX)
*Модуль памяти* DDR2 1024Mb Kingston 800MHz
*CPU cooler* Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX
*Видеокарта* PowerColor ATI Radeon X1950Pro

А про ремап можно подробней и как вы это определили?

----------


## Shu_b

> *Материнская плата* Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3


как же задолбал этот гигабайт.... а будут ли ошибки если заменить саташный шнурок новым?  :Wink:

----------


## Nikkollo

> А про ремап можно подробней и как вы это определили?


Блок питания относится к благонадежным и его мощности хватает для вашей системы с запасом.
Ремапы это параметр Reallocation Sector Count . (см. столбец Raw(hex), значения в шестнадцатиричном виде).
Это секторы, которые винчестер уже счел неисправными и заменил их секторами из резервной области. У вас их 0.
Еще один важный параметр - Current Pending Sector Count.
Это секторы, с которыми у винчестера были какие-то проблемы, но он их пока счел исправными. Это кандидаты на ремап. Если в дальнейшем проблемы с ними будут продолжаться, винчестер (вернее его подсистема S.M.A.R.T) сделает их ремап.
У вас их уже 4.
Причин их появления может быть много... Возможно началась деградация поверхности, возможно сбои в работе контроллера интерфейса на материнской плате, возможно нестабильная работа блока питания, хоть он и относится к благонадежным...
Чтобы от них избавиться, можно попробовать просканировать винчестер в mhdd, команда scan с опцией remap, как писал в этой теме:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...264#post414264
В дальнейшем периодически наблюдайте за этими двумя важными параметрами, сохраняйте отчеты HDDScan и наблюдайте темп нарастания и количество этих секторов.

----------


## Эль

Очень медленно работает бывает зависает, бывает выкидывает синий экран с ошибкой 0xC000009C 
Что делать?

----------

